# Bruised bone??



## Flea (Jul 16, 2009)

Forgive me, but I'm a novice in this stuff.  Is it possible to bruise bone?  I'm sure I have.

Back in December we were doing rolls on a hard floor, and I came out of one *burning*.  I was incapacitated for about two weeks and it finally faded away.  Fast forward to this weekend.  It's back, but localized enough that I know exactly where the problem is - it's my left sacroiliac joint.  Either I bruised it, or (gods forbid!) I bent the joint a little.  Over the past few days whatever aggravated it has spread all the way up to my neck; all my lower back muscles contorted to accommodate the original problem, prompting everything else to contort to accommodate the lower back.  I'm totally mizzable.  It hurts to breathe, and I can't even roll over in my sleep because that joint feels like a giant speed bump.

Ultimately I know all these contortions will go away on their own, but I'm not at all happy knowing that this will probably happen again.  I'm very skeptical about conventional medicine after some weird experiences.  I'd love some suggestions.  I tried gentle exercise, but it made everything FAR worse.  I've been drinking tons of water and taking vitamins for lack of a better idea.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 16, 2009)

I think it is possible.  I got kicked in the shin once while playing soccer and it hurt for a very long time - I believe it was a bone bruise.  I could feel the swelling of the bone itself and it took forever to feel better.  Sorry to hear you're hurt!


----------



## Live True (Jul 16, 2009)

Also sorry to hear you are in pain Flea.  If it was the one time, I'd be liable to blow it off as well. considering it has come back and is worse, you may want to consider seeing a doctor to rule out more serious issues that can cause permanent damage. you dont have to take any medicine they prescribe, you know, and the treatment you choose is jsut that..your choice....It just never hurts to have serious and reocurring pain checked out.

Otherwise, water and vitamins can be good, but without a better idea of what you are treating (bone bruise, blood pooling, nerve pinching, etc.) you are really shooting in the dark. Arnica is a good treatment for bruises in general, but caution should be taken in internal usage...so...check with a registered homeopathic doctor if you are unsure of conventional...but do get checked before self-medicating, if at all possible.

Hope you are better soon!


----------



## Flea (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks you guys.

I've found a good stopgap - an alternative treatment called ortho-bionomy.  When I first heard about it it sounded a little like snake oil, but I've gotten some targeted prods and pokes and this stuff is really impressive.  My tweaks are likely to be mostly gone by then, but I should be able to get in for a session on Monday.  Even if all we do is finish the problem off, it'll be worth it.

I don't mind conventional doctors so much ... it's more that they seem to enjoy keeping their patients in the dark.  Last year I had a nasty bout of sciatica; I'd never had it before so I had no idea what was going on, and they didn't tell me.  Instead, they kept giving me progressively stronger drugs that did nothing to alleviate the problem, while telling me they didn't know the diagnosis either.  Finally they farmed me out for a CT scan and told me that I had swollen discs.  When I went back to my GP for a followup (by this time the sciatica had abated on its own,) she left the room for a few minutes.  I thumbed through my file and found the notes from every appointment, with SCIATICA written on each one right back to the first exam.  I don't see why they would have strung me along that way.

I've had a few other incidents like that.  There was also the doctor who wanted me to get brain surgery for something he openly conceded was a non-issue.  He was so serious about it that he called me at home personally - _twice_.  Conventional medicine itself is generally okay, but I don't feel at all safe or comfortable in the hands of the people using it.

So in the meantime, it's water and a lack of exercise.  I'm not too worried.  I sat out of Systema tonight which was a bummer, but that's the only real sacrifice between now and the appointment.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're injured Flea. 

I found this:


> A bone bruise is an injury to a bone caused by a sudden jerk or fall, which harms the bone but does not fracture it. Bone bruises are visible in high-density MRI (Magnetic Resonance Imaging
> 
> ), but not simple X-rays. Depending on their severity, bone bruises can take months to heal. You need to treat a bone bruise with proper care and patienc



More, includes treatment. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Live True (Jul 17, 2009)

First and most importantly, I hope your treatments bring you a speedy recovery!!

Second, this thread has got me thinking, as it's hit on one of my pet peeves that doctors work for US and we have the RIGHT to have all necessary information to make our own treatment decisions.  I really hate the idea of "throw enough drugs at an issue and it will go away", and I think a patient has the right to understand what is going on and what options they have to treat thier concerns.

I think this is a variation on what is known as the expert fallacy.  Basically, Doc Smith says I must take drug B to get better, and Doc Smith is an expert, so drug B must be the only or best solution to my concern.
Unfortunately, drug B may only be one of several options, it might be a "let's see if this works", and it might have some side affects that are specifically worse for the patient.  The truth is Doc Smith may be an expert, but his recommendations are generally only one of several choices, and will reflect his/her personal biases (and not generally yours).

It can be hard to find a good doctor that will respect your wishes and know what you expect from them. I applaud you checking out your own file, as it is YOUR information.  Just remember, they work for YOU, so you have every right to ask LOTS of questions and demand answers.  If they won't respect that this is your life and choice, then it's time to look for a new doctor. Those two incidents point to poor service, and that's a shame.

My doc was fairly new and young when we first started using him, and I think that has helped. He is open to the idea of alternative medicine, but cautious. He respects my desire to minimize medication unless necessary, and when necessary, we almost always start with minimum dosage until we determine what is beneficial.  He's very open to questions and often provides me with print offs of information regarding my diagnosis.  This SHOULD be normal..unfortunately, it's not.

So, remember that doctors are medical experts, but they are not infallible and they do have thier own biases. Also, this is your issue and care, and therefore, you have rights to determine what options are chosen.

MK..off my :soapbox:....thanks for listening.


----------



## Flea (Jul 17, 2009)

As usual, Shana, you brought a smile to my face.

I think with the Sciatica situation they stalled me because of insurance protocol.  Start 'em off cheap!  With the brain surgery thing I'm still at a loss.  Yes the economy is rough, but ... that's not exactly the kind of cream one skims off the top!  Naturally the neurological stuff resolved itself with time too.

I'm a total stickler with my psychiatrist, and I gave her a tough job interview before I settled in with her.  She knows she works for me, and we have a comfortable working relationship.  When it comes to somatic medicine I always put off going until I can't stand it anymore, so I'm usually desperate when I show up like a lost puppy on the doorstep.  I guess they can see me coming a mile away.

I just hijacked my own thread, didn't I?  :uhyeah:


----------



## Live True (Jul 17, 2009)

Flea said:


> As usual, Shana, you brought a smile to my face.
> ...
> I just hijacked my own thread, didn't I? :uhyeah:


 
Glad to help!

and...s'okay by me..i kinda helped...ah well.:uhyeah:...one last thought

HEAL!!!!:whip1::lol:


----------

